# Half Inch Braided Fuel lines



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

A while back I found a post on this forum that had great pictures of the installation and routing of 1/2 inch braided fuel lines from the tank to the fuel pump. I cant seem to find the post again. Anybody have some nice photos showing their custom routed 1/2 inch braided fuel lines?

-JW


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got braid part of the way on my 69, but most of the line is 1/2" stainless steel hard line that InLine Tube made for me and bent to the factory shape so I could route it along the same path. I also put a rear sump on my tank. The line from the sump to the RobbMc cartridge filter to the beginning of the hard line is braided steel, and the line in the engine compartment from the end of the hard line to the pump and on to the carb inlet is also braided steel.

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Any reason you didn't run braided steel the whole way? That is what I was planning on doing. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Two reasons:
1) That much braided line would be _expensive_.
2) Even though it's braided steel, it's still essentially "rubber hose" on the inside and thus needs periodic replacement (see #1). Stainless hard line ought to last "forever".

Bear


----------

